# Crown Royal......XO or XR



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

One of my favorite spirits is the almighty Crown Royal Cask 16, but what do the Puff board of directors of nothing thinks of these two sprits? Crown Royal XO or Xtra Rare? Thanks for the feedback and smoke'em if you got'em. Best, P-S


----------

